# Puppies Go To The Lake, WOOHOO!



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_More lovin' and water.














































Grandson, Paul, does his food dance!




































_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Puppy faces and more!





































Picnic time!























































_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Puppies at the water and Grace playing again.


















































































I think there was a person sitting in that space between all those sleeping puppies! LOL








_


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_More water play; especially for Grace.


















































































'Till next time!_


----------



## poodlelover (Oct 19, 2008)

So beautiful, how old are they? Are they standard pups? That is good that they get out and meet other people and get used to different surroundings. Where are you located? 
Thanks


----------



## littlestitches (Dec 28, 2009)

It looks like you all had a wonderful time. Thank you for posting the pictures, I really enjoy them.

Paula


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

poodlelover said:


> So beautiful, how old are they? Are they standard pups? That is good that they get out and meet other people and get used to different surroundings. Where are you located?
> Thanks


_Thank you!

They will be six weeks old tomorrow and they are standard pups. We are located in the Green Mountains of Vermont. _


----------



## macker905 (Mar 21, 2010)

THEY MADE ME HAPPY TODAY TOO!!!!!!!!!.............oops, sorry I yelled


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Such cute babies. It is so nice that you took them out and shared the pictures, too!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

They are growing up so fast! Lovely to see them so confident, and having so much fun.


----------



## BigDog (Dec 14, 2010)

Now you are my kind of breeder!! I love it that you take the time to get them out and let them explore =) although I have to admit Im not sure I would be brave enough to try to keep up with all of them at the lake.I would be afraid someone would snatch one up and be gone! They are just adorable as are your adults! I really appreciated your pics and it put a huge smile on my face =)


----------



## 4Paws (Dec 11, 2010)

I was so enamored by those beautiful puppy pictures that I nearly forgot to feed my own poodle this morning LOL!! Your pictures nearly made me cry. Your puppies are so adorable in the pictures that I can't imagine how great it was for those people just going about their day to discovery a whole litter of gorgeous poodle babies on the lakeshore!! And my how they have grown! How do you keep up with them?


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

You are so brave! What a treat to get to watch them grow up and have adventures! You guys are somethin' special...and can't believe it's time to talk about their new homes! Seems like just yesterday we were on the road with you to meet Snowed. 

Thank you again for sharing this whole experience with us! Hurray for Poodleforum.com!


----------



## Trixie (Apr 13, 2011)

Those photos are absolutely precious! Every single one of them! Thank you for sharing


----------



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

There's no better way to start your Sunday morning than with lovely pictures of your adorable puppies. That's too sweet for words!! It's like it's their mission to bring happiness and joy everywhere they go!

Thank you so much for sharing, you always manage to bring a big smile to my face even when I'm feeling down and I even shed some happy tears.

Thank you!! :love2:


----------



## Aireal (Feb 25, 2011)

wow they are really beautiful!!!! great job on getting them out and socilized!


----------



## sandooch (Jan 20, 2011)

I can't get over how big they've gotten in such a short time. Beautiful pictures! Thanks so much for sharing their adventures with us.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Thank you all for your nice remarks about our babies! It was not brave really...lol... they all stay together still at this age, no one goes off without the group, so are pretty easy to monitor. We only had a couple times where one pup followed Billy or Grace a little away, but all you have to do is call "Pup pups, com'on, com'on" and all come running up to us. 

These pups are absolutely wonderful. We couldn't be happier. And, they are all very social and not afraid of new experiences. They may hesitate and think about it, but they don't hunker down and get scared. We want to be sure that when our pups go to their new families, they are well rounded and ready to see and experience many new things! 

I have a bunch of pics also that I didn't get to put on last night, I will post mine in a bit.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

BigDog said:


> Now you are my kind of breeder!! I love it that you take the time to get them out and let them explore =) although I have to admit Im not sure I would be brave enough to try to keep up with all of them at the lake.I would be afraid someone would snatch one up and be gone! They are just adorable as are your adults! I really appreciated your pics and it put a huge smile on my face =)


_First, thank you to all of you who have been faithfully following our adventures. We love sharing our experiences and will keep you up to date even after they have gone to live in their new homes.

Second, Dianne and I don't do anything with our dogs/puppies without discussing it fully and being as prepared as we can be. As Dianne said, for the most part they still stay together. But, there is also two of us to monitor; which usually isn't the case with a lot of breeders. So that makes two sets of eyes, ears and quick hands when needed. 

We were just talking on the way home from this trip that we will have to buy little collars for them very soon and we have enough leads between the two of us for them. That will be a trip in itself to walk eight puppies on leads. LMBO...I'm looking forward to it!_


----------

